# How many bedrooms do you have in your home?



## Jennifer (Feb 23, 2007)

just curious. i'm wondering what the average household has.

answer the poll and reply back with your answers, unless you don't want us to know you're the king's daughter and have 10+ bedrooms  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 23, 2007)

2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## AprilRayne (Feb 23, 2007)

two here also! It sucks, but we'll be moving into a three bedroom in a few months before the baby comes!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 23, 2007)

_4._


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 23, 2007)

3 for us.


----------



## sarahgr (Feb 23, 2007)

lol none...ok we do but we live in a townhome where the upstairs is kinda "open"?!?!...so i dunno if it counts hehe


----------



## Aprill (Feb 23, 2007)

2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Makeup-aholic (Feb 23, 2007)

2 and they are small:10:


----------



## Leony (Feb 23, 2007)

5 inlcuding Japanese tatami bedroom.


----------



## lynnda (Feb 23, 2007)

3 for me!


----------



## magosienne (Feb 23, 2007)

3 !

i still live with my parents, so that means one for them, one for my brother and one for me (and my cat, lol). considering we live in an apartment, and had smaller bedrooms before, they're not small, but we'd appreciate to have them a bit bigger, lol.


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 23, 2007)

We have three bedrooms, but we're only using two of them. We thought DD #1 was big enough for a waterbed. Fount out she wasn't during finals week. :scared: So instead of immediately shoving any old bed in there I decided that I will remodel that room come spring.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 23, 2007)

Well, we have 3 or 4. There is one that can be whatever you want it to be, right now it's workout/storage LOL!


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 23, 2007)

I say 3, but technically it's 2. The 3rd room can be anything...


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 23, 2007)

I only have 1  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## emily_3383 (Feb 23, 2007)

we have about 4.


----------



## claire20a (Feb 23, 2007)

3 for me!


----------



## SimplyElegant (Feb 23, 2007)

Four.


----------



## Bea (Feb 23, 2007)

we just bought a small apartment in the city, so no more than 2 bedrooms. which is all we need 2nd is a study most of the time!


----------



## IBMis2 (Feb 23, 2007)

We have 4 but could be 5 if we needed it to be.


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Feb 23, 2007)

3 for me.


----------



## Saja (Feb 23, 2007)

We have 3 rooms and an unfinished basement (new house) with rooom for a few more. Our last house had 4 bedrooms upstairs and an apartment in the basement with 1 room (which was mine) The house before that had 4....I miss that house.


----------



## Annia (Feb 24, 2007)

2 Bedrooms, 2 family rooms, 1 library room, 1 computer room, 1 swimming pool room, 1 work out room

edit forgot to mention the 1 work out room you have to access it through the master bedroom though, and go up some stairs


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 24, 2007)

5 technically, but only 4 could really be used as bedrooms, IMO.


----------



## Jessica (Feb 24, 2007)

3 bedrooms. Our Master bedroom, guest bedroom and the third we turned into our computer/office room.


----------



## crazy13eautiful (Feb 24, 2007)

Five


----------



## usersassychick0 (Feb 24, 2007)

We have four, but only 2 are in use now.


----------



## jhjodec9 (Feb 25, 2007)

6 and all are used


----------



## rejectstar (Feb 27, 2007)

In my house there's 2 upstairs, but we made the spare room downstairs into another and that's my bedroom. So now there's 3.


----------



## Marisol (Feb 27, 2007)

2 - my bedroom &amp; my guest room/office


----------



## Guenevere (Feb 27, 2007)

5

bedroom, guest/spare room, my two sewing rooms and hubby's "play"/DJ room.


----------



## LovinPigments (Feb 27, 2007)

we live an apartment 2 bedrooms and 2 baths  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> its not that bad for 3 ppl


----------



## malina (Mar 2, 2007)

3


----------



## blueangel1023 (Mar 2, 2007)

I have 8. there's 5 bedrooms and 2 guest rooms. One in which we converted into an exercise room...lol. I live in a 3 family house, and since some relatives moved out to VA and SC a couple of yrs back, there's more room  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kathy (Mar 2, 2007)

Four here. Not all usable though. We bought a Victorian fixer-upper and the 4th bedroom is pretty shot. I wouldn't let anyone sleep in there until we redecorate it.


----------



## Sheikah (Mar 2, 2007)

3 in mine


----------



## tadzio79 (Mar 2, 2007)

just 2 here.


----------



## Guenevere (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh a Victorian, I'm so jealous!!!!


----------



## -Missy L- (Mar 8, 2007)

Just 2 but its enough for now - less rooms to clean !!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Karen_B (Mar 8, 2007)

We have a one-bedroomed apartment.


----------



## Sirvinya (Mar 8, 2007)

It was advertised as a 2 bedroom house but the loft has been converted too. It's not classed as a bedroom though as the stairs to it are not easy to get up.


----------



## Shelley (Mar 14, 2007)

4 bedrooms. 3 on the main level, 1 in the basement.


----------



## lovesboxers (Mar 15, 2007)

3 currently, but looking for a 4+ bedroom in the right neighborhood to rent. Don't want to leave a certain area so the kids don't have to switch schools etc.


----------



## Geek (Mar 15, 2007)

4 bedrooms 3 bathrooms


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Mar 15, 2007)

3 here, I live with my parent's as well, so one room for them, one for me, and one "guest"


----------



## Ahleessa (Mar 15, 2007)

i live in a 2 bedroom house, but my dad attach a room behind the garage making it 3.


----------



## princess_eyez (Mar 23, 2007)

2


----------



## meganwku22486 (Mar 24, 2007)

one lmao. i live alone in an apartment. but my parents have 3 and most of my family members/friends families have between 3-4. my aunt has 5 and just her and her two kids..jealous! :hmm:


----------



## SierraWren (Mar 24, 2007)

3 bedrooms


----------



## missnadia (Mar 24, 2007)

I'm curious, what's that??


----------



## H1baby (Mar 24, 2007)

2 one is large and one is about medium size I NEED MORE ROOM


----------



## Harlot (Mar 24, 2007)

5 rooms and baths but since only me and my mom lives there we rent 2 of the rooms and closed them off from the main house.


----------



## dcole710 (Mar 24, 2007)

2, but its just me :frown: so I use the "guest" room as another closet. In fact I'm thinking about taking the bed out so I have more room for my clothes!


----------



## xXMelissaXx (Mar 25, 2007)

We have 4 but I still live at home so there is one for my parents, one for me, and one for each of my sisters.


----------



## Midgard (Mar 25, 2007)

Only one!


----------



## Trisha. (May 2, 2007)

This is a little old, but....there is 3 bedrooms in my house.


----------



## clwkerric (May 2, 2007)

3 for me!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## cintamay (May 2, 2007)

5 bedrooms but 1 is used as a study now, but used to be my old bedroom.


----------



## KimC2005 (May 2, 2007)

We have 2.. Our bedroom and then the other one is a guest bedroom/study.


----------



## Lanna (Jun 8, 2007)

3.


----------



## chantelle8686 (Jun 8, 2007)

we have 2 small room and one larger one, its as big as our lounge room.

House we are in is pretty small, and is an average house, but i love it as it has excellent back and front verandas excellent for entertaining!!! do u think we should post our house pics??


----------



## brewgrl (Jun 8, 2007)

we have three...


----------



## Karren (Jun 8, 2007)

A 3 bedroom ranch... Not very large.... But it meets out needs...

Karren


----------



## jessiej78 (Jul 19, 2007)

2- it's an apartment- but at least they're BIG


----------



## pinkbundles (Jul 19, 2007)

I have four.


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 19, 2007)

6 bedrooms, well technically 7, but one was turned into a study.


----------



## mimichaton206 (Jul 22, 2007)

2 small bedrooms  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

We are three people, me, my BF and his brother  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

The good thing about the house though is there is a spare family room which I have made my own and where I can stock all my stuff. Apart from that it's pretty small.


----------



## Solimar (Aug 6, 2007)

2.


----------



## Sreyomac (Aug 6, 2007)

3.... one for us and one is for my son. The other one is used as a guest/storage/computer room. My husband calls it my "apartment" b/c it has a another big family room off the side of it... and b/c i am always in it on the computer!


----------



## Mandy80 (Aug 11, 2007)

Four


----------



## Jessiica69 (Aug 14, 2007)

Three. One for my parents, one for me, and one spare bedroom for guests.


----------



## bCreative (Aug 19, 2007)

4


----------



## princess_20 (Aug 19, 2007)

4 One for my mother, one for me, one for my brother and one spare bedroom for guests


----------



## KristinB (Aug 19, 2007)

2. I just moved into a larger apartment and love having a spare room for storage/junk.


----------



## selene (Aug 19, 2007)

4

3 are bedrooms with closets

1 can be closed off like a bedroom w/ a door, but no closet (so really, it's an office).


----------



## soha (Oct 20, 2007)

3 bed rooms ............


----------



## amanda1210 (Oct 31, 2007)

3 bedrooms in our condo. It's a perfect size home for me my sis and my mom. One day i'll be living in a 5+ bedroom house though. Can't wait.


----------



## MamaRocks (Oct 31, 2007)

3 here


----------



## Blue_eyes (Nov 1, 2007)

1  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angellove (Nov 2, 2007)

5


----------



## mac-whore (Nov 2, 2007)

2 bedrooms &amp; a sun room/half room


----------



## Lyndebe (Nov 2, 2007)

4 - 1 for us, 1 for guests, 1 for granddaughter, and 1 for dogs!


----------



## lotsoflove37 (Nov 15, 2007)

3


----------



## boobear (Nov 15, 2007)

We have 4


----------



## spiderfan (Dec 5, 2007)

We just moved out of our 2br into our huge (1200sf) 3br. lol Well it _feels_ big to us after living in a tiny 2br townhouse for years anyway.


----------



## zeze (Dec 5, 2007)

3


----------



## angied (Dec 5, 2007)

three....well ones really small so I use it for my craft room =)


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 8, 2007)

4


----------



## speedy (Dec 8, 2007)

We've got 3 bedrooms.


----------



## cherryblossom13 (Dec 8, 2007)

We have 2. One for us and one for his son when he comes to visit. We live in an apartment, but I love it. Soooooooo quiet around here:laughing:


----------



## Katrinah (Dec 8, 2007)

3 rooms :satisfied:


----------



## lmf (Dec 10, 2007)

2 ,kind of small ones


----------



## Anthea (Dec 11, 2007)

I own a small 3 bedroom house. The block of land is large for suburban Sydney, lots of mowing.


----------



## Boing (Dec 14, 2007)

4 bedrooms here...1 is being used as a study.

Stevie


----------



## sprite456 (Dec 15, 2007)

3 bedrooms


----------



## magosienne (Dec 16, 2007)

in their new house my parents have four bedrooms, so that makes one for them, one for my bro, one for me and the last is a multipurpose room, mom uses it to iron the clothes, and my dad just brought in his old but still good computer.

later i think it will become an extra room for friends passing by and staying for the night.


----------



## sandy88 (Dec 29, 2007)

Three bedrooms.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## andreawee (Dec 29, 2007)

We have 3 bedrooms.


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Dec 29, 2007)

*We have three in use (our bedroom, the computer room/bird room, and the guest b.rm), but there is a room downstairs that used to be finished (bsmt. bdrm.). It hasn't been used in years, and is more or less being used for storage now, so I really wouldn't call it 'finished' anymore...Someday, though, we are going to re-do it.*

Also, we plan on knocking out the wall between our b.rm and the computer room to make our room bigger....Less rooms, but our room will be *much* nicer!


----------



## shoegal1980 (Jan 6, 2008)

We have 4


----------



## Thais (Jan 7, 2008)

I voted for four.


----------



## Jecca (Jan 14, 2008)

I have three, technically. One is very small and has no closet. We've been using it as an office, but now will be converting it into my daughter's room. A girl with no closet - can you imagine??


----------



## susanks1 (Jan 20, 2008)

I have 3 bedrooms in my house.


----------



## Cali (Jan 20, 2008)

I have two bedrooms


----------



## beaglette (Jan 20, 2008)

We have more than four bedrooms but, we have 10 kids between us sooo....

Warmly,

beaglette


----------



## nymphetamine (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm renting a 2 bedroom 1 bath with my boy right now, but we are looking to buy something with 3-4 bedrooms and 2 baths soon.


----------



## xoxmonicaxox (Feb 24, 2008)

4, and Im still needing 3 more lmao.


----------



## ColdDayInHell (Feb 24, 2008)

3...more than enough for the 2 of us!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## clarebear86 (Mar 9, 2008)

2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## No0ra (Mar 9, 2008)

7 ,

cause i lived with my parents

me &amp; my sister


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 31, 2008)

we have i think 4, but one is on the first floor and can hold like just a bed and a nightstand, so my family (since we are not trying to sell) counts it as 3


----------



## cablegiirl (Mar 31, 2008)

! bedroom, 1 workout &amp; meditation room (it has no closet, so it's not technically a bedroom anyway).  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Works out very nicely for the two of us, but I WOULD LOVE A SECOND BATHROOM!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Adrienne (Mar 31, 2008)

We only have 2 but we really don't need more than that. We're never home anyways lol


----------



## GlossyAbby (Mar 31, 2008)

4 , ours, Lawson's (son) &amp; Britain's (daughter) and guest room /computer room


----------



## valley (Mar 31, 2008)

3 bedrooms for us at the moment, but we are adding on another one since we now have a third child.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------

